

The iPhone is a piece of sh% - briandear
http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=iphone

======
thestarlife
It's no secret the original iPhone was just a feature Phone with a touchscreen
.

------
szymzet
This is hilarious xD. You got some points there.

